# Wireless LAN disappeared - HP 620 Notebook



## haveyounome (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey guys. I'm new around (first post!) and only studied IT for GCSE so go easy on me...


Anyway I can usually figure stuff out for myself when it comes to computers, but to be honest I'm baffled. My HP 620 notebook wireless LAN has completely disappeared. I can no longer select anything to do with a wireless network, and it has also disappeared from the HP Wireless Assistant (which only has bluetooth on it - disabled by windows device manager?).

Anywho I did a quick internet search and it seems a pretty common problem with the HP series, and followed some advice they gave...

1) Did all the basic things (e.g. try and find a wireless network right click enable etc.)
2) Uninstalled/Reinstalled wireless assistant
3) Did some power off 30 second BIOS reset or something (literally have no idea what this is just followed advice)
4) I BELIEVE (note that this is way past my knowledge of computers) that I uninstalled the network adapter devices and reinstalled them on restart. 
5) Finally I literally just took my laptop apart and took out, cleaned and replaced the wireless thingy 

So all of this had no affect on my wireless LAN mysteriously disappearing. For those unfamiliar with the HP 620 it has a wireless on/off toggle button which is bright blue when working. Now however it is permanently orange and wireless has completely disappeared. 

I think that's pretty much all the info... I would really appreciate it if you experts could take some time out to help me outta this one. Literally am baffled.

Feel free to ask question in you need anymore info.

And thanks for the help!

Alex


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

From your Bios is the wireless enabled?

'Meaning you replaced the wireless network adapter?
replaced the wireless thingy'


----------



## haveyounome (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey buddy - sorry for the late reply - just came back from holiday!

Bios says wireless is enabled and yes i meant the adapter :whistling:

Thanks for the reply! Any other suggestions?


----------



## haveyounome (Jul 16, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Please provide us some additional information.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-and-wireless-connectivity-issues-573730.html

Also, a screen capture of your computer's Device Manager, make sure that Network Adapters are visible.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f136/how-to-use-windows-device-manager-655905.html


----------



## haveyounome (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey mate. Sorry about the lack of info.

Here is the ipconfig:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\windows\system32>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Alex-HP
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 64-31-50-84-BC-6A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::e94b:7e3f:753f:e386%21(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.5(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 27 July 2012 19:52:48
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 28 July 2012 19:52:56
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 392442192
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-F9-7B-8C-64-31-50-84-BC-6A

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{40AD39E5-2BFA-45AF-9603-6ADF9CD52732}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:73b8:3c9c:3498:a06a:d04f(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3c9c:3498:a06a:d04f%23(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\windows\system32>



And here is the screenshot of device manager

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## haveyounome (Jul 16, 2012)

I tried to run the Xirrus wireless detector but it said there were no network adapters available?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the latest information provided, all very helpful. There's no sign of Wi-Fi adapter installed in your Device Manager.

Now, you'll have to visit HP site and locate your Wi-Fi driver, download and install. Try installing the driver in Safe Mode with Networking.


----------



## haveyounome (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks.

Two questions -

1) There are many options, how do i know which is the right one? (e.g. realtek, atheros)
2) How do i install said driver?

Cheers


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Realtek is your LAN adapter, I'm guessing Atheros, does is says B/G/N or wireless adapter?


haveyounome said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Two questions -
> 
> ...


----------



## haveyounome (Jul 16, 2012)

Here are the options:

Realtek RTL8191SE 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Driver for Microsoft Windows	2019.1.1203.2010 
22 Mar 2011	19.3	56K: 46m
512K: 5m	2011.0.204.2010 
3 Sep 2010	

Atheros 2011 Wireless LAN Driver	9.20 
4 Mar 2011	81.9	56K: 3h
512K: 21m	1.10 
15 Oct 2010	

Atheros 2011 Wireless LAN Driver	9.20 
4 Mar 2011	81.9	56K: 3h
512K: 21m 

Ralink 2011 802.11 b/g/n WiFi Adapter	3.1.13.1 
14 Jan 2011	10.9	56K: 26m
512K: 2m	1.00 
12 Jul 2010	

Ralink/Motorola Bluetooth Adapter Driver	3.0.42.285 
14 Jan 2011	68.2	56K: 2h
512K: 18m	1.00 
23 Jul 2010	

Atheros Wireless LAN Driver	1.10 
15 Oct 2010	79.2	56K: 3h
512K: 21m 

Realtek Ethernet Controller Drivers	1.00 
14 Sep 2010	8.4	56K: 20m
512K: 2m	1.00 
25 Mar 2010	

Broadcom 2070 Bluetooth	7 
27 Aug 2010	58.5	56K: 2h
512K: 15m 

Broadcom Wireless LAN Driver for Microsoft Windows 7	5.60.350.11 
5 Aug 2010	20.7	56K: 50m
512K: 5m	5.60.48.35 
15 Mar 2010	

Intel PRO/Wireless Drivers for Microsoft Windows 7	13.1 
23 Feb 2010	13.1	56K: 31m
512K: 3m 

Software Support for HP Integrated Module with Bluetooth Wireless Technology for Microsoft Windows 7	7 
22 Jan


----------



## haveyounome (Jul 16, 2012)

I've downloaded/tried to install the realtek one and it said loading installguide etc. but then nothing happened..


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

According from the specs of your Notebook, your Wi-Fi adapte is the first one from your list ' Realtek RTL8191SE 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN'. Please download that one.


----------



## haveyounome (Jul 16, 2012)

I've downloaded it but whenever I click to run the setup it doesn't do anything?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Have you tried a System Restore? Restore it to a point when your Wi-Fi was working?


----------



## haveyounome (Jul 16, 2012)

Unfortunately it was disabled so there are no restore points early enough.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

From the link below there are a few 620 books check those against your label on bottom of your notebook to help identify the correct model also is it a compaq?

HP Support & Drivers | United Kingdom


----------



## haveyounome (Jul 16, 2012)

Cheers for the reply.

No its not the compact its the HP 620 notebook PC. And I keep trying to install the realtek wireless network adapter driver and the screen saying 'loading install guide' pops up with the blue bar progressing but then the screen closes and nothing happens?

Any other idea's?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Did you check which link may apply to your model by checking the label on bottom of your notebook?


----------



## haveyounome (Jul 16, 2012)

Well there is no sticker on the bottom of my laptop but I'm pretty sure its the HP 620 Notebook PC link + I've checked the download links for some other options and they all give the same download. It seems more so a problem with my computer being unable to process to installguide - as if my laptops capability to have wireless function has completely dissapeared.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

No sticker there should be was it bought from a retail store or online retailer there should be a sticker if that is the case.



> Broadcom Wireless LAN Driver for Microsoft Windows 7	5.60.350.11
> 5 Aug 2010	20.7	56K: 50m
> 512K: 5m	5.60.48.35
> 15 Mar 2010


I have a HP Laptop and it uses Broadcom so please try the driver above.


----------



## haveyounome (Jul 16, 2012)

It was bought from an online eBay shop. No sticker on the base, the battery says HP 620 though.

And I tried to install that broadcom adapter but to no sucess. 

Installguide ran fine and it asked me to restart etc. but cannot find the new adapter anywhere and it doesn't appear on the list of network adapters.

:banghead:


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hmm ebay you do have to be careful on there when buying stuff no sticker on bottom of Laptop is suspect is there a COA sticker on the bottom or is that missing as these are legal requirements when selling to customers.

On the bottom right hand side of the screen does it give the model of Laptop?

It is difficult to say which may be the right driver if we cannot identify the make and model properly.

You could try the atheros wireless Lan but this guesswork you understand.

Please make sure to uninstall the drivers you have already installed via programs and features first uninstall the realtek but leave the broadcom and restart the laptop see if the adapter appears if not uninstall the Broadcom drivers and then download and install the atheros wireless drivers.

I am assuming the laptop came with windows 7 installed is that correct or do you have vista or xp installed on the Laptop?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

It might save you some frustrations and headaches to just buy a new Wi-Fi adapter, of course if you a little budget for it. :grin:


----------



## haveyounome (Jul 16, 2012)

How do you know which Wi-Fi adapter to buy? Nothing seems to be working at the moment.

For example, would this product allow me to access my wireless network at home on my HP 620?

WIFI 300Mbps WIRELESS ADAPTOR 802.11 B G N LAN NETWORK USB DONGLE ADAPTER | eBay


----------



## haveyounome (Jul 16, 2012)

?????


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

That device should work, your router has to support N also to take advantage of the wireless speed on the network.

Personally i would stick to a known brand like Dlink, Netgear, Linksys or Buffalo i have never heard of Digitazz and cannot say they are reliable or not but these quirky brands tend to turn up on Ebay.

Personally i would steer clear of Ebay as you get a lot of lets say cheap hardware which is not always reliable.

Look on Amazon.co.uk or Ebuyer.co.uk they all stock the brands above at reasonable prices and return policy is decent as well should you have problems.

It is up to you where you buy from just thought i would give you some alternatives to Ebay.


----------



## haveyounome (Jul 16, 2012)

Ok well thanks for all the help guys. I've decided to buy an Edimax wireless USB adapter (MY WIFI exetender is Edimax) from Amazon. Hopefully it all works out.


Cheers, Alex.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Edimax is ok hope it works for you.

Please let us know how it goes when you get it thanks for posting back.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

That should work out for you. :smile:


----------

